# New to community, new to sail boat owning!



## Atlbsky (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure most of you here saw the title of this, and said, oh Lordy, here comes the questions! I have just obtained my first sailboat, after years of standing on the shore and longing. I'm overwhelmed with joy about it. 

The boat is a 1978 Kenner Kittawke, and is in very good shape. There is definitely some work needed, but from what I can tell, and what I have prepared myself for, nothing too intimidating.

I really have just a couple of questions. I'm taking posession of the boat next weekend. My thought is to dry store the boat until I'm ready to put it under sail (One of the first things I have to do is either buy or build a new rudder, and the hull needs to be painted, hence the dry storage). The boat does not have a trailer. Is it unreasonable to expect that I can find a yard to put the boat in that will also assist me with getting it trailered and moved there? Does anyone have experience in this area that might know what to expect cost-wise?

I'm going to start calling places this week to find a location, and the information that I need. Just thought I would start here and get some truly expert advice first, if available.

Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome - pretty boat.

History Page

You may have some difficulty finding a way to get the boat home without a trailer, but there are 'boat movers' that specialize in that business. You'd have to hire them twice, to take the boat 'home' and then bring it back. Most yards will have the means of getting the boat out of the water and back in, or to put it on a trailer if you can find one (you'll need a proper sailboat trailer)

Best of luck!


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

If there is a cradle involved, your troubles are over. Hoist the boat and cradle onto a car hauler and strap'er down. Even if there is no cradle, you can build one with stout lumber to get the job done. Be sure to cross-brace like crazy. The real question is "How far?" 5 or 10 miles on good roads is about all I'd do if you used lumber. Now, if you plan on storing at home, or trailering, you might as well buy a trailer off Craigslist and modify it.

At any a rate, I found this link on Google. Might be a good read for you.

http://www.goodoldboat.com/pdfs/apr09_advnl.pdf

Regards,

Don
Biddeford, ME


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your boat! There's a lot to do, and a lot to learn, but it's a lot of fun.

You mentioned painting - does the hull REALLY need to be painted? Painting brings with it some issues.

Where are you located? How far do you have to move her? I found a good boat mover in the NJ area and can send you their contact info if that would be relevant.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

welcome to sailnet,


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops...wrong thread!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard!
great choice for a first boat, btw.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the Kittiwake 23':
KITTIWAKE 23 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

At nearly 4000 #s it is on the heavy side for trailering.

You will work out the details of having it hauled and stored.


----------

